# Jotul 118 work to be done.



## Bub381 (Sep 9, 2011)

Have to replace the 2 sides and there are also some plates or something that are burnt out inside.The sides we have, just wondering how hard to change and where to buy these plates or baffles inside.Can't get an answer from Rocky's.


----------



## jimbom (Sep 9, 2011)

I have not used this company, but have it bookmarked for when I get around to a little Jotul project in the backlog:
http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Jotul_Woodstove_Replacement_Parts_s/142.htm
There probably are many others that sell the burn plates.


----------



## begreen (Sep 9, 2011)

Woodmans should have the parts. I haven't worked on a 118, but they may be able to help you. If it's like the 602, the top baffle comes out first then the side plates.

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stove-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html


----------



## Joutoul (Sep 12, 2011)

I used to be a Jotul dealer in the 70's and early 80's and replaced one of those side panels once.  I thought it was very easy, even for mechanically challenged me.  I have the Jotul Service manual, which has repair instructions for most of their stoves.  I'd be happy to copy the section on the 118 and send it to you, it's about 20 pages.


----------



## webbie (Sep 12, 2011)

There were two 118's, which had different burn plates....make sure you ID yours.
Some were very small - relatively, to the size of the firebox and later ones covered most of the sides of the box completely.

They are known as "Non-UL" and "UL", the UL ones being later after the stove was lab tested. A lot of Jotuls were brought in before this time. My guess is that all stoves brought in from about 1972 to 1978 had the older burn plates.


----------



## Bub381 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the offer but i haven't got the stove,if i decide to i'll take ya up on it.Thanks WM for that info,i knew there were old and some still made which is why i thought it odd that they moved this post here.They know their business though.I didn't realize they were built different though.I didn't handle the stove but saw that the top opened.Can they be top loaded and do they swing open or is there a different reason the top comes off?


----------



## Joutoul (Sep 15, 2011)

They can't be loaded from the top, it's probably for access/cleaning the partial shelf separating the smaller top section from the rest of the stove.  It tends to gather ash.  You can also change the flue outlet from the back to either side from in there.  One of the limitations of the stove is the loading door, only about 7" by 9",  so you can't take advantage of the rather large interior.  I bought a Jotul Elg (121) for this reason but never installed it, as I like the enamel and decorative sides of the 118 better.


----------



## Mr. Heat Miser (Jan 14, 2012)

Joutoul said:
			
		

> I used to be a Jotul dealer in the 70's and early 80's and replaced one of those side panels once.  I thought it was very easy, even for mechanically challenged me.  I have the Jotul Service manual, which has repair instructions for most of their stoves.  I'd be happy to copy the section on the 118 and send it to you, it's about 20 pages.



I have an older Jotul 118 with the cabin scene on the sides as well. (See photo below) I have been looking for information on the service and maintenance of it, but can't find a manual for it so far. I have used it only occasionally during power outages since I acquired it used about 20 years ago. The only thing I have done to it is to empty the ash. I have noticed that the metal plates hanging from the sides in the firebox seem a bit warped and should maybe be replaced. I would be interested in getting a copy of the service manual pages you mentioned on the 118. If you would be willing to copy them for me I would greatly appreciate it. I would like to give it a good once over and repair or replace anything if needed. It works well and sure saved me this Fall when we had a freak snow storm here in the North East on Halloween which left us without power for three days, so I want to take care of it.

I have found the manual for the newer 118 on Jotul's website. I understand there are some differences between the older models like the one I have with the cabin scene on the side and the newer, redesigned model with the black bear on the side, but I'm not sure exactly what they are. Can anyone describe the differences between the older and newer 118? Any other tips on the use and maintenance of this model would be great.

One more question... the stove is beginning to show some surface rust, and I was wondering how to address this. The stove is in my basement which I keep dry by running a dehumidifier, and it is fairly dry anyhow. I store wood pellets in the basement as well and have for over 20 years without moisture problems. Unfortunately, last Spring we had severe flooding in this area, and I had a foot of water in there for the first time since we've lived here since 1966. Fortunately it was after pellet season and I only had 2 bags of pellets down there when it flooded. This contributed to the surface rust on the Jotul, and you can even see the water line on the legs of the stove in the picture below. I was thinking some steel wool, then a treatment of stove black... any other suggestions on how to treat the rust.

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Jan 14, 2012)

Bub381 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offer but i haven't got the stove,if i decide to i'll take ya up on it.Thanks WM for that info,i knew there were old and some still made which is why i thought it odd that they moved this post here.They know their business though.I didn't realize they were built different though.I didn't handle the stove but saw that the top opened.Can they be top loaded and do they swing open or is there a different reason the top comes off?



Bub, I may have steered you off course. You said you needed 2 sides. I took that literally, which would require taking apart the stove. That's why I said the top comes off first. If the sides of the stove are in good condition and you only need interior, side, burn plates and/or a baffle, you do not need to take off the top. And no, it doesn't come off without unscrewing it.

Heat Miser, when the plates start warping or cracking badly, it's time to replace them. Check the baffle too. The new F118 is a pretty different animal. It burns differently with the addition of a secondary rack and different air feed. The new manual wouldn't do you a lot of good. Re rust: This summer, take the stove outside and wirebrush it down, dust well, wipe down with alcohol, then spray paint it with a high-temp stove, flat black paint like Stove Brite or Thurmulox. It will look like new again. Just be sure to use this paint with respect and have excellent ventilation. It's relatively easy to work with, but has nasty fumes.


----------



## jem (Nov 20, 2014)

Dear All,

I have a Jotul 118, the old kind.  Probably from the mid-late 70's.  The interior side heat panels are the short ones-they are only about 14 inches long or so, and have two holes.  They are warped.  So I called Woodman's parts to order new.  He said they are 22" long-and that there is only one kind.  Hmm.  So I purchased them.  They are here and I am checking 'em out.  They don't really seem right to me.  What's I've got are the UL panels.  Can anyone tell me if it's okay for me to use these and how they might affect performance of my stove?  I did call a local woodstove store, and the gentleman told me that either "UL" or "universal" burn plates are listed, although he said his reference did not specify the size.  He wasn't the friendliest guy, I wasn't about to ask him for any more information.  So I throw this out to youse all.  Thanks for any insight.


----------



## greenie3754 (Feb 25, 2015)

Joutoul said:


> I used to be a Jotul dealer in the 70's and early 80's and replaced one of those side panels once.  I thought it was very easy, even for mechanically challenged me.  I have the Jotul Service manual, which has repair instructions for most of their stoves.  I'd be happy to copy the section on the 118 and send it to you, it's about 20 pages.


 
 Do you still happen to have this manual? Would it be possible to obtain a copy? Thank you very much,


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 25, 2015)

greenie3754 said:


> Do you still happen to have this manual? Would it be possible to obtain a copy? Thank you very much,



Greenie, this a pretty old thread and the member you quoted does not appear to have been here in a long time. Maybe someone will pick this up but may be better to start a new thread and, if you can, include pics esp with any ID tags or serial numbers etc all the better. Good Luck


----------



## greenie3754 (Feb 25, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> Greenie, this a pretty old thread and the member you quoted does not appear to have been here in a long time. Maybe someone will pick this up but may be better to start a new thread and, if you can, include pics esp with any ID tags or serial numbers etc all the better. Good Luck


Thank you; thought it might be a long shot. Question:  I am new to this forum and so haven't explored. I was going to post and ask if anyone knows the bolt size or sizes used in the old 118's, but wonder if there might be standard info pages somewhere that cover that? No problem starting a new thread, but if it is all ready covered.....thankyou


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 25, 2015)

greenie3754 said:


> Thank you; thought it might be a long shot. Question:  I am new to this forum and so haven't explored. I was going to post and ask if anyone knows the bolt size or sizes used in the old 118's, but wonder if there might be standard info pages somewhere that cover that? No problem starting a new thread, but if it is all ready covered.....thankyou


IDK but starting a new thread in the Classic Stoves forum is your best shot. You should also mention where your at in this project. Is it currently installed or refurbing for new install? How much area are you trying to heat etc? I can't help with that stove but folks will chime in.


----------

